# new to motorhome insurance having a few probs



## BorderHooner (Aug 25, 2012)

SOLVED

Having probs trying to sort insurance.

folks

can you reccomend insurance service that will account for the following;

1996 Mercedes 609D 3972cc ex minibus Self Build Conversion (motorhome on V5) 6.2 metres long, 3.5 Ton with gross weight of 5.5 ton.
0 yrs NCB (it's on another vehicle)
10K miles per year
at least 180 days in Europe
6 points SP10 SP30 x2 £60 fines.


Picking van up tomoro 

best quote was £580 and this is because it's a self build, they want an engineers report within 30 days.

Van now bought and at home.

Most companies wont touch it.


----------



## Tbear (Aug 25, 2012)

BorderHooner said:


> folks
> 
> can you reccomend and online insurance service that will account for the following;
> 
> ...



Hi BorderHooner

I'm with safeguard. They have provided me with good coverage and service but you might find yours is a bit expensive with a story like that.

Richard


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 28, 2012)

safeguard won't qoute


----------



## robjk (Aug 28, 2012)

BorderHooner said:


> Having probs trying to sort insurance.
> 
> folks
> 
> ...





Click here for 10% off your motorhome insurance

Try this link they might help

Rob


----------



## Kiwi Colin (Aug 29, 2012)

*I had problems too!*

Hi,
I had problems getting insurance due to being non-resident with no insurance history in UK and only a NZ licence. 
I finally found Herts Insurance (https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php) in a Google search - they have aranged insurance with MarkerStudy in Gibraltar.
Cost me over GBP600 for a Y-reg Autosleeper!
good luck


----------



## robbiec0 (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you tried Adrian Flux. They cover all sorts of unusual vehicles. Not sure how they are on price but were quite cheap when we had a kit car.


----------



## tugga (Aug 29, 2012)

We are with Comfort, may be worth a conversation.

Motorhome Insurance: Award Winning Motorhome Insurance | Comfort Insurance


Good Luck

Cheryl


----------



## Burtie (Aug 29, 2012)

Try sureterm they did a very good deal for me they are at 
Huntingdon in Cambridgeshire


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 29, 2012)

I have used adrian flux for several 'unusual cars', mainly landrovers and motorhomes etc, they gave me a price of under £230 this year, 1yrs ncd due to on other motors, Iveco 4.5t ex minibus self build, limited to 8,000 miles but no engineers report required, just an mot!


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 30, 2012)

You are ALL most brilliant people thanks much muches - I'm on the phone now ringing around.


----------



## brewkit (Aug 31, 2012)

i use these guy's for the father in laws and my ins on our self builds, the engineers report/check box thingy i signed off myself (i'm a maintenance engineer), 

Specialist Caravan & Motorhome Insurance at your fingertips - Shield Total Insurance


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your help.

Adrian Flux sorted this for me.

Price wasn't far off the previous quote but no engineers report - 180 days Europe and an additional £84 for full UK and European Breakdown and Recovery which is a canny price considering I drive a 5 ton bus.

Right I'm off to get 10 litres of engine oil...

have fun


----------



## Funky Farmer (Sep 1, 2012)

robbiec0 said:


> Have you tried Adrian Flux. They cover all sorts of unusual vehicles. Not sure how they are on price but were quite cheap when we had a kit car.


  I too was going to recommend Adrian Flux  No engineers report needed. However photos maybe required.  Not a lot of hassle though.


----------



## mick_p (Sep 2, 2012)

Most insurance companies these days employ McDonald's rejects so the companies have to buy Vtech computers and software containing just drop down menus, this is so that the operator only has to choose one of the titles shown in the drop down list.

When reaching Make & Model if your vehicle isn't in the drop down list you will be rejected.


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Mar 9, 2013)

*insurance*

adrian flux,,,,got my motorhome insured this year for £280  including comuting  8000 mile per year 

no matter who insures us ,we still get ripped off,,,,,

900cc bike  1998 value £1000------£78 comp

1100 cc panda 2010 value   £4500--------£ 302  comp

2.4d vw calypso 1998 value 14K   ------£ 280

does not compute ,,we get ripped off big time ..no multi car because no one reconises my VW:camper::dog:


----------



## bru (Mar 9, 2013)

just done my renault master ex ambulance ,as ongoing project  , no time limit to get it done , 0 no claims , but wanted proof of my other cars no claims , £236 with adrian flux ,


----------



## rockape (Mar 10, 2013)

BorderHooner said:


> SOLVED
> 
> Having probs trying to sort insurance.
> 
> ...


 You can also try SAGA, Ive been with them a few years now and found them reasonable.


----------



## Kiwi Colin (Mar 11, 2013)

*These guys insured me*

Try
Vantage Insurance Services Limited | Juniper House | Warley Hill Business Park | Brentwood | Essex | CM13 3BE. 
Their website is Specialist insurance expertise - Vantage Insurance Services


----------

